# Cylinder Missing



## xxjakexx (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello I recently bought a 91 maxima with 150000 miles, one of the cylinders has sounded as if it was missing since i bought it. I have tried everything to get it to fire (new plugs, used fuel injector cleaner, adjusted the timing) and it seems to fire once in a while.. it tends to not fire more often then fire. The strange thing is that it seems to have a lot of power for missing a cylinder. 

Could any of you help me pinpoint this problem?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

injector is bad. adding cleaner will only hasten the demise of all of your injectors.


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> injector is bad. adding cleaner will only hasten the demise of all of your injectors.


This is a curious statement. Can you (or someone) explain, please? I always thought "Injector Cleaner = Good" and "Dirty Injector = Bad". What do injector cleaners do to "hasten the demise" of my injectors? I use injector cleaner once a month.


----------



## xxjakexx (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply... but how do you know what dot color the injector is? do you have to take it apart first, or is there a way to tell without taking it apart?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

starfaz said:


> This is a curious statement. Can you (or someone) explain, please? I always thought "Injector Cleaner = Good" and "Dirty Injector = Bad". What do injector cleaners do to "hasten the demise" of my injectors? I use injector cleaner once a month.


the design of the injectors is such that nissan issued a TSB stating not to use fuel injector cleaner because it damages the injectors internals


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

xxjakexx said:


> Thanks for the quick reply... but how do you know what dot color the injector is? do you have to take it apart first, or is there a way to tell without taking it apart?


you need to be able to see the top of the injector's electrical connector


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> the design of the injectors is such that nissan issued a TSB stating not to use fuel injector cleaner because it damages the injectors internals


C**P!!!! I'm doomed!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

starfaz said:


> C**P!!!! I'm doomed!


don't worry too much, these injectors are garbage to begin with


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> don't worry too much, these injectors are garbage to begin with


Garbage eh? Well.... that certainly makes it all better  <sarcasm is not my 'A' game>


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

starfaz said:


> Garbage eh? Well.... that certainly makes it all better  <sarcasm is not my 'A' game>


yeah, they typically need to be replaced at least once during the cars life time


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Since you're replacing them anyway consider some high flow injectors.


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

c3o5nnect said:


> Since you're replacing them anyway consider some high flow injectors.


Well, I don't know if I am going to replace them or not. That's certainly an option, but if/when I do, why would I want to replace them with "high flow" injectors? I don't want a race car, just a reliable vehicle to get me to/from work and school. Not necessarily in that order  This 1990 has been a great car and I just want to keep it that way and sometimes it needs a little TLC.


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Check the electrical connector. It may have corrosion or is not making contact.


----------

